# Wie bekomm ich diese Sig hin? thx!



## Netos (5. November 2004)

Ich würd gerne folgende Sig erstellen, doch wie?







Änderungen:

- kein Rand
- Anderer Name

Danke vielmals für Hilfe 


gez


----------



## Thomas Lindner (5. November 2004)

· Neues Bild in Photoshop
· Vordergrundfarbe schwarz/Hintergrundfarbe Weiß
· Filter -> Renderingfilter -> Wolken
· Filter -> Zeichenfilter -> Chrohm ( Werte jeweils auf 5 )
· Menü: Bild -> Einstellen -> Helligkeit/Kontrast ( Werte nach belieben )


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (5. November 2004)

Vielleicht noch ein bisschen "Verflüssigen" dazu.


----------



## Netos (5. November 2004)

Danke vielmals für die hilfe sieht auch schon fast perfekt aus, allerdings 3 Fragen:

- Wie ferlüssige ich? 
- Bei Bild 1 (bsp von mir) ist irgendwie der kontrast schrift/hintergrund stärker, könnte man das noch verbessern?
- Vordergrundfarbe schwarz/Hintergrundfarbe Weiß sorry bin echt  ^^ wo genau mach ich das?

Danke vielmals für die Hilfe!


gez

edit/ seh gerade: Helligkeit/kontrast nach belieben, lässt sich das so lösen?


----------



## Philip Kurz (5. November 2004)

#1 Filter > Verflüssigen (Photoshop 7)

#2 Probiere doch mal die Gradationskurven aus

#3 Einfach "D" drücken (Handbuch? )


----------



## Netos (6. November 2004)

so, hab das ganze mal versucht, jedoch mit geringem erfolg, was ich gemacht habe: 

- Neues Bild --> Bearbeiten Fläche füllen Vordergrundsfarbe schwartz Hintergrundsfarbe Weiss 
- Filter -> Renderingfilter -> Wolken (meldung der Text muss gerendert werden..) (gemacht..)

bis dahin siehts so aus:
http://islandwar.de/v1.psd

- Eingabe meines textes (Muster) 
- Filter -> Zeichenfilter -> Chrohm (meldung der Text muss gerendert werden..) (gemacht..)

bis dahin siehts so aus:
http://islandwar.de/v2.psd (ich denke schon da siehts falsch aus...)

- Verflüssigen Kontras/Helligkeit

Endergebniss:
http://islandwar.de/v3.psd 

was mach ich denn falsch bzw wie mach ich es richtig ? 

würde mich sehr über Hilfe freuen 

Gruss..

p.s. Wie speichere ich psd dateien als JPG? habs unter speicher unter versucht, leider vergeblich.


----------



## Senfdose (6. November 2004)

der Christ liest die Bibel, der Photoshopjünger liest das Handbuch


----------



## Netos (6. November 2004)

Handbuch ist nicht vorhanden (weiss net wo das ist...) 

wäre schön, wenns mir jemand sagen könnte 


gezeichnet,

Valdegard


----------



## Senfdose (6. November 2004)

aber du kannst dich doch bestimmt erinnern wo du dein Photoshop her hast!

für Gedächtnisverlust werden in diesem Forum leider keine Tutorials angeboten.

! bei erwerb eines offiziellen Photoshop liegt ein Handbuch bei


----------



## Netos (6. November 2004)

[ironie]Danke für die viele mühen[/ironie] jetzt bin ich ne h dran ein Handbuch zu finden..  ;-]


----------



## Philip Kurz (6. November 2004)

Und selbst wenn das Handbuch vom Goldhamster gefressen wurde gibt es immer noch "F1" ...


----------



## Da Hacker (6. November 2004)

Hallo Netos,

also sogar ich C4Dler weiß, dass man um in Photoshop ein Bild zu speichern einfach auf "speichern unter" und dann auf Jpeg klicken muss. Man kann aber auch "Für Web speichern" anklicken.  
Viel Glück beim Handbuch suchen!  ;-]   

Ciao:
Da' Hacker


----------



## Thomas Lindner (6. November 2004)

So, ich denke jetzt reichen ertmal für diesen Thread die Hinweise auf's Handbuch - danke!


----------



## Netos (7. November 2004)

mit Handbuch gings zwar länger aber hat geklappt 

http://islandwar.de/M1.jpg

sollte gleich wieder  

jedoch weiss ich nicht, wie ich das noch "chromiger" machen soll wie es beim beispiel der fall ist  da find ich auch nix mehr im Handbuch..


----------



## Thomas Lindner (7. November 2004)

Schau mal unter unseren Tuts nach , bzw. Videotuts, da ist was zu Chromschrift bei!

Viel Spaß beim nachbauen!


----------



## X-trOn (8. November 2004)

Hmm hast du den Text auf der gleichen ebene? probier mal das Bild auf eine Ebene zu reduzieren bevor den Filter drüberlässt. Aber in den Chrom tuts is das eh gut beschrieben.

PS: Lasst diesen  mit dem Handbuch, is eh klar das er keins hat, aber nachdem ICH Photohop (und wie ich annehme auch die meisten von euch) nicht verkaufe ists mir egal das er eine illegale kopie hat. 

Greatz
X-trOn


----------

